# prri tube shields



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

any harm in not having the metal preamp tube shields on in a princeton reverb reissue? or the big cage on power tube area? ps I searched but couldnt find previous threads if any thanks for any info


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The only harm would be getting burnt by the power tubes. Either you or anything that touches them. Those amps probably ship all over the world and some country probably requires the cage for safety. As far as the preamp shields, they are there mostly to shield the preamp tubes from hum/noise. So no harm removing them unless it makes the amp hum or increases the noise level. Also, because the shields are spring loaded, they may help prevent microphonics and tube rattling.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

after a close inspection I would NOT recomend this as several wires are darn close to 2 of the exposed preamp tubes and could melt. Not sure if they are choke tranny or what wires but the shields stay,the big tray may be redundant tho ,Did I just answer my own question?


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Gerald Weber, amp guru, believes that a guitar amp will sound better without the preamp tube covers on. His rationale is that the metal cover creates a capacitance that negatively impacts tone. Not sure my ears are good enough to detect it though!


----------

